# Newegg has Western Digital Red Hard Drive WD30EFRX 3TB IntelliPower for $84.99



## A J Ricaud (Jun 25, 2002)

WITH PROMO CODE ESCKAAW29 **Promotion expires at 11:59PM PT on 10/12/15.

Actual: Newegg has Western Digital Green Hard Drive WD30EZRX 3TB IntelliPower for $84.99


----------



## henryr10 (Aug 20, 2015)

Some pretty sketchy reviews on this one.
Anyone have experience w/ it?
Will it work in a Roamio OTA?


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

henryr10 said:


> Some pretty sketchy reviews on this one.
> Anyone have experience w/ it?
> Will it work in a Roamio OTA?


I have been using the WD red for about two years now, no problems yet.


----------



## mickinct (Sep 14, 2015)

A J Ricaud said:


> WITH PROMO CODE ESCKAAW29 **Promotion expires at 11:59PM PT on 10/12/15.


Error The promo code ESCKAAW29 is for a product not in your shopping cart. Please check your promo code and try again. not valid??


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

henryr10 said:


> *Some pretty sketchy reviews on this one.*
> Anyone have experience w/ it?
> Will it work in a Roamio OTA?


Sketchy? it's one of the most popular and highly regarded drives out there!


----------



## georgeorwell86 (Sep 15, 2015)

dianebrat said:


> Sketchy? it's one of the most popular and highly regarded drives out there!


Hard drives fail, people leave bad reviews. In the case of the WD red drives...you have all the bad reviews about the head parking issue.


----------



## A J Ricaud (Jun 25, 2002)

mickinct said:


> Error The promo code ESCKAAW29 is for a product not in your shopping cart. Please check your promo code and try again. not valid??


That's weird. I looked at the email again and that is the code listed.


----------



## mickinct (Sep 14, 2015)

A J Ricaud said:


> That's weird. I looked at the email again and that is the code listed.


Add to your cart to see price.


----------



## heifer624 (Jul 12, 2009)

WD Green WD30EZRX 3TB IntelliPower 64MB Cache SATA 6.0Gb/s 3.5" Internal Hard Drive Bare Drive - OEM

Extra savings w/ promo code ESCKAAW29, ends 10/12

**Promotion expires at 11:59PM PT on 10/12/15.

$129.99

With Code
$84.99


----------



## henryr10 (Aug 20, 2015)

On sale w/o code for $92.99. And yes it is $84.00 W/ Code.

$92.99 at Amazon also. 
Had a $10 credit I had to use so got it for $82.99 and as I have Prime free 2 day shipping.
Ordered one.
Be here Sunday.
Thanks for pointing out this drive!

Just got a note from Paypal and I get a 1% rebate so $0.83 less.... LOL!


----------



## henryr10 (Aug 20, 2015)

BTW The reviews at Amazon were MUCH more supportive of the Drive.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

mickinct said:


> Error The promo code ESCKAAW29 is for a product not in your shopping cart. Please check your promo code and try again. not valid??


Sometimes Newegg codes only apply to the E-Mail it was sent to.


----------



## eric102 (Oct 31, 2012)

henryr10 said:


> Some pretty sketchy reviews on this one.
> Anyone have experience w/ it?
> Will it work in a Roamio OTA?


Have had one in my Roamio basic for over a year and its been perfect. Seems quieter than the stock drive and works fine with the stock power supply. Think I paid $105 at Amazon back then.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

heifer624 said:


> WD Green WD30EZRX 3TB IntelliPower 64MB Cache SATA 6.0Gb/s 3.5" Internal Hard Drive Bare Drive - OEM
> 
> Extra savings w/ promo code ESCKAAW29, ends 10/12
> 
> ...


Yes, ACTUAL product on sale is the *WD Green 3TB (WD30EZRX)*, not the WD Red (WD30EFRX) -- nor is it the AV-GP Green drive (WD30EURX).


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

krkaufman said:


> Yes, ACTUAL product on sale is the *WD Green 3TB (WD30EZRX)*, not the WD Red (WD30EFRX) -- nor is it the AV-GP Green drive (WD30EURX).


yep.. that's a HUGE difference in product and not nearly as impressive a deal.


----------



## foghorn2 (May 4, 2004)

The EZRX is on sale with promo code @ frys for $79.99. Its in a "green" retail box kit.

So far the EZRX work as good as the EURS, EARS and EURX verions.

No experiece with the Reds yet.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

foghorn2 said:


> The EZRX is on sale with promo code @ frys for $79.99. Its in a "green" retail box kit.
> 
> So far the EZRX work as good as the EURS, EARS and EURX verions.
> 
> No experiece with the Reds yet.


500GB, 2TB, 3TB model? Full product model and/or link would be handy to assist w/ navigation to the deal.


----------



## foghorn2 (May 4, 2004)

krkaufman said:


> 500GB, 2TB, 3TB model? Full product model and/or link would be handy to assist w/ navigation to the deal.


http://www.frys.com/ads/page7#AdNavi

Its this with a $5 off porno code = $79.99

http://www.frys.com/product/7725758

Inside the box is a WD30EZRX.

You can try matching Staplers or Best BuTT as its the same retail box they carry.


----------



## bengalfreak (Oct 20, 2002)

Is it possible to upgrade from a 2TB drive to a 3TB drive and keep your recordings?


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

bengalfreak said:


> Is it possible to upgrade from a 2TB drive to a 3TB drive and keep your recordings?


Indications point to 'yes': http://tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10660203#post10660203


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

That would have been a great deal for the red. A couple of weeks ago I picked up six of the 3TB seagates for $75 each from Newegg. I'm glad this deal didn't pop up first because I would have been pissed later.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

aaronwt said:


> That would have been a great deal for the red. A couple of weeks ago I picked up six of the 3TB seagates for $75 each from Newegg. I'm glad this deal didn't pop up first because I would have been pissed later.


It would have been an freaking awesome deal on the Red 3TB! (Thus the disappointment at finding reality differed, and continues to differ, from the thread subject.)


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Seriously... could someone with the ability to do so please update the thread subject line to align with reality:

Actual: *Newegg has Western Digital Green Hard Drive WD30EZRX 3TB IntelliPower for $84.99*

... or not. The promo ends at midnight.


----------

